# Stingray ( 68 )



## Sambikeman (Oct 4, 2019)

Original 68


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 4, 2019)

Man that's nice!  Has it even been ridden? Almost like they lost interest before putting the pedals on. Dang!


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 6, 2019)

That is Super Nice! It is hard to believe these bikes still exist after all these years.  Very cool people are still finding these in this condition.


----------

